# Bass pond



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

What bait fish could I put in my pond to make the bass grow big as of now there are only bass and sunfish. It doesn't get vary deep 12ft at most. Any advice would be awesome thanks!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Fathead minnows is a good food supplement. If u get some pallets and stack them it will provide a place for them to breed.
https://www.jonesfish.com/content/fathead-minnows


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Marshall said:


> Fathead minnows is a good food supplement. If u get some pallets and stack them it will provide a place for them to breed.



Thanks Marshall.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

Jake,
I encourage you to compare prices from ATAC for forage fish and gamefish. Here is the link to the website: www.atac.cc
Let me know if you have any questions. We offer free delivery with our fish truck for orders over $200.


----------

